# Someone school me on supercharger Diverter Valves..



## brandonb85 (Jan 17, 2008)

(yes i have searched, even the archives)

I am currently running VF's stage 1 kit on a 12v mkiv VR6. I was curious what diverter valves have been used/ recommended on this kit. I recently found that my forge race valve was no good and im back to the bosch plastic one. 
Also the sounds it will produce. I know i know its kinda ricey, but i liked the sequential type noise that was achieved with the forge.

Thanks in advance guys!
(soon to be stage 2) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Someone school me on supercharger Diverter Valves.. (brandonb85)*

no need for a crazy setup, the bosch should be MORE than adequate for ANY SC setup you will run on the street due to low levels of sustained boost. and if running C2 software (or VF, or GIAC, or....) most will recirc due to running conditions, so no "ppppsshhhh" you are looking for. 

my .02


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Someone school me on supercharger Diverter Valves.. (brandonb85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandonb85* »_
Also the sounds it will produce. I know i know its kinda ricey, but i liked the sequential type noise that was achieved with the forge.


sounds like it had too stiff of a spring, this noise it was producing is in fact a very bad thing, and is not something you should be trying to achieve (if you want the blower to last)


----------



## brandonb85 (Jan 17, 2008)

Great info guys!
I am more worried about it running right than any noise during the recirculation. As the last diverter valve was the cause of my vacuum problems.
So while moving to stage 2 there is no better recommendations other than the bosch plastic one?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (brandonb85)*

"no better" is subjective. 
baileys, forge, etc are all good no matter the application. i dont feel you NEED anythign better then the bosch DV (assuming you have a TT 225 DV)


----------



## brandonb85 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_"no better" is subjective. 
baileys, forge, etc are all good no matter the application. i dont feel you NEED anythign better then the bosch DV (assuming you have a TT 225 DV) 

Here since you were bothered by that sentence i'll reword it.
While moving to stage two, is there any OTHER diverter valves that will benefit the setup OVER the plastic bosch. (Referring to holding boost and lifespan)

Straight from VF:
"The VF-Engineering Race Bypass Valve is made from billet aluminium and can withstand higher boost pressures and the higher charge temperatures. The OE Bosch valve is a part that is prone to failure in stock applications and particularly on 'chipped' vehicles. Bosch have revised their valve design several times but by using the VF-Engineering valve you will have the assurance that once this valve is fitted, it will not need to be replaced.
The VF-Engineering Race Bypas Valve has been bench "flow tested" and results show that it flows just over 10% more capacity. The greater airflow capacity means that on aftermarket and higher boost applications, air turbulence is reduced and the possibility MAF turbulence is minimized. "

I figured all of this was mainly a sales pitch but VF insisted i would want the race valve over the plastic one.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (brandonb85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandonb85* »_
I figured all of this was* mainly a sales pitch* but *VF insisted* i would want the race valve over the plastic one.

having run 24 psi all day long for months on a VRT with a TT225 "stock" dv, i can tell you they are only partially correct. 
the "NEED" is subjective. if you are building a bulletproof car, and only the "best" will do, then sure, replace it with a metal, piston style, heavily sprung DV. 
if you dont have the eleventeen dollars to spend that they ask for for them, save up for it, you will not hurt yer car. (assuming you have a properly functioning one as it stands.)
also, the diapragm style DV's are better suited for "reverse" orientation, and it is know to increase lifespan and functionality if you turn it around. 
the piston style, MUST go in one way to work to it's potential.


----------



## brandonb85 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
having run 24 psi all day long for months on a VRT with a TT225 "stock" dv, i can tell you they are only partially correct. 
the "NEED" is subjective. if you are building a bulletproof car, and only the "best" will do, then sure, replace it with a metal, piston style, heavily sprung DV. 
if you dont have the eleventeen dollars to spend that they ask for for them, save up for it, you will not hurt yer car. (assuming you have a properly functioning one as it stands.)
also, the diapragm style DV's are better suited for "reverse" orientation, and it is know to increase lifespan and functionality if you turn it around. 
the piston style, MUST go in one way to work to it's potential. 


Very well stated. It is making alot more sense now, and at this time i'm more focused on the funds for stage 2. Maybe i will put that $150 towards some cams








Man there is alot to learn when going from N/A to FI. I am all ears and willing to learn. I really do appreciate your input. Be prepared, i'm sure i will have tons of more questions.

I was waiting to see if someone on here running VF's kit on a VR would chime in and state " I went out and bought the expensive DV over the plastic one and it made these improvements" So until i see something like that it looks like the plastic one is the winner.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (brandonb85)*

i would put that 150 in an "i need a diff" fund, or a clutch fund..... power is useless unless it gets to the ground.


----------



## brandonb85 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i would put that 150 in an "i need a diff" fund, or a clutch fund..... power is useless unless it gets to the ground. 

How do you know i haven't already done that? (clutch got done 4k ago, with the "oem power kit" )







LSD to come!
Besides...There is a whole other thread of mine with those problems


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (brandonb85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandonb85* »_
How do you know i haven't already done that? (clutch got done 4k ago, with the "oem power kit" )







LSD to come!
Besides...There is a whole other thread of mine with those problems









i didnt, thus my post sucka!!!!








diff is dope, you will love it.


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

^ true, compliments FI very well, best decision yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

